# Fracino spares



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Just picked up a heavenly and need a few parts. Just wondering if Fracino direct are my only option or is there somewhere cheaper?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Fracino direct are not related to Fracino. Either buy from Fracino 4 u or from Espresso Underground.

Peter at Espresso Underground is incredibly helpful and will get you the best possible price


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

As above, contact Peter, I've found him to be enormously helpful


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you also browsed the fracino4u website?

I'm not sure who is behind it but have often referred to the site for parts


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Have you also browsed the fracino4u website?
> 
> I'm not sure who is behind it but have often referred to the site for parts


That would be our domestic site!


----------

